# singles party-asian female



## yyxc (Sep 16, 2009)

Asian-Western Singles Party

Melbourne’s popular Asian-western dating events in 2009

Join in Melbourne’s biggest Asian-Western singles parties throughout the year 2009. Playing LIVE in the courtyard, enjoy the various activities while listening to live music, Mingle, chat or dance the night away. You'll be sure to meet new friends or maybe someone special. Hundreds of fun lovely Single Asian Ladies will be there for you to meet! 
The first Saturday of each month!
Hurry up! Take action!

Company Profile:
Goldstar BSA Connections Pty Ltd. 
Office Address: 
Suite 4, Centro Box Hill (South), 1st Main St, Box Hill, Vic 3128, Australia.
Customer Service Hotline: (03) 9898 1085


----------

